# Omega de Ville Automatic



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I have owned this 18 karat gold watch for a number of years. It starts instantly when lifted from the (Lidl) luxury watch box and keeps excellent time. From time to time, I do a scan of the Squinternet to find another one, but failed. Was this TV shape unpopular? Too expensive? de Ville model not available through rarity?

I think it is early 1960s, but little beyond that. I have taken a series of piccies to help and sleuths help me.

The de Ville automatic










The face. Slight rubbing on perifery perhaps due to movement moving within case. Hands not too good. Ignore the white top left, poor lighting.










Movement










Gold case back










The case










I would be grateful for any information about this watch. It was serviced about five/six years ago.

mike


----------



## andyd30 (Jul 19, 2018)

I have looked at these a few times and watched a few on eBay, they don't seem very popular, but I do quite like the style and have wondered how they wear as they are square! I have seen all steel and gold versions. As it is 18k, in years gone by the scrap gold may have been worth more than the watch, however in a couple of years time, who knows...

As to the age, the movement serial number (assuming an original movement) dates the watch to around 1969.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Andy - not popular, I guess?

mike


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Fancy cases (a term to describe anything not round, square or rectangular) tend to wear well but have a limited appeal. I've just bought a trapezoidal watch though!

I like it, and would agree with @andyd30 that the movement dates from 1969.

The case was also used in Geneve models

https://www.omegawatches.com/watch-omega-geneve-omega-st-162-0010


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

dobra said:


> Thanks Andy - not popular, I guess?
> 
> mike


 Possibly not , but the 18k case has good value as does the 565 calibre movement as used in the highly popular Seamaster 300 :yes:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Last question - where are the de Ville models in the hierachy of models in the 60's ?

Thanks for all your replies, not selling, as I love it !!

mike


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have to admit that I am a bit of a "square." That is, I have a fondness for square, rectangular and cushion shaped watches - they make a nice change.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@dobra I would say it is late 1960's rather than early, I had a look in the Omega book and there are similar models around 1968 / 1969


----------

